# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## arty_glass (Jun 20, 2013)

I found this chip on a CD/DVD Drive board. It had a little spongy rubber which I peeled off and there is this little cap of what I think is silver. It is soft as you can see from the marks I made with a utility knife. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 20, 2013)

It is tin.


----------



## CBentre (Jun 20, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> It is tin.



Pat have you ever recovered tin before?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 20, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## CBentre (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you ever reclaimed tin from solution to turn back into a solid, or can that even be done? Excuse the ignorance, I'm just curious because tin seems to be a bad omen around here but I was surprised to find out a few weeks ago that tin is actually 3 x more valuable then copper. So I've become somewhat interested to find out if it's feasible to recover it for resale.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 20, 2013)

No, no luck so far with recovery like that. The only tin I save is from desoldering boards. But yes, it is worth to look at it, not only that it is valuable, it can be used to make weights for fishing which can be sold couple times more expensive than value of metal


----------



## CBentre (Jun 20, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> No, no luck so far with recovery like that. The only tin I save is from desoldering boards. But yes, it is worth to look at it, not only that it is valuable, it can be used to make weights for fishing which can be sold couple times more expensive than value of metal



I would of never thought of that. You guys are full of great ideas, thanks.


----------



## rusty (Jun 20, 2013)

Schwerter's Solution an easy to make silver test solution.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=4609


----------

